
D.A. Pennebaker, Pioneer of Cinéma Vérité in America, Dies at 94 - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/03/movies/d-a-pennebaker-dead.html
======
rurban
What almost nobody knows: He also was producer of the defacto best startup-
scam documentary, called "Startup. com"
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup.com](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup.com)

------
wglb
What not part of this article are the inventions that he made to the camera to
reduce the sound that it produced while filming, further enabling simultaneous
audio.

I very much like his Dylan piece. He also did one (title forgotten) about
pastry chef competition.

------
ac360
"Don't Look Back" is one of my favorite music docs :*(

